# GCAS Trading Post Plants



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Fishman Dan has a slew of plants for sale in the trading post. Most of them are easy weeds that we are already trading back and forth, but there are a few you might be interested in. I didn't see anything I remembered from the wishlist, but there was one I picked out from my wishlist that I had forgotten I wanted, though he named it differently.

Anubias minima-- I emailed him a link to the APC Plantfinder listing here to see if he thought it was the same as the var. Nana "Petite". If so, I am snagging a $3.50 plant. He didn't post quantities on any of the plants either.

He also had several varieties of Aponogetons that some may be interested in.

So, check his listing out.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Could you send me his email? Thanks


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I will bet you the Anubias minima is actually nana. I doubt he is selling A. nana 'Petite' for $3 a plant. If he actually has the petite, call or e-mail me. I would like a few also!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

minima is NOT the same thing as petite...i doubt he has the petite.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Anubias minima is a separate species. It is the smallest Anubias species occurring in nature according to Dan. It is rather small, with pointy-er leaves than nana. I can send you the pic he sent me Matt, as I would rather not post his photos here on the forum without his permission. Though he said word of mouth is his best business.


----------

